# Anyone Else Watching the 2010 BCS Bowls?



## gildedangel (Jan 1, 2010)

I was curious if anyone else on here was into college football too. I go to a big football university and the town that my parents live in has a big football university too. Which games are you watching? Who are you cheering for? I plan on watching all 5 games! I am cheering for Oregon St., Florida St. TCU, Iowa, and Alabama. Rose Bowl is at 5 PM today, and Sugar Bowl is at 8 PM today!


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 3, 2010)

Surely I can't be the only one on this forum who watches college football? For those of you who are curious Ohio won the Rose Bowl and Florida won the Sugar Bowl on Friday. What are your predictions for the upcoming Fiesta Bowl? Personally I am pretty darn sure that TCU is going to beat down BSU hard, even though I really should be cheering for BSU haha!


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 8, 2010)

Roll tide. I'm from alabama & was super stoked to beat texas. Alabama = best team in the nation. mighty good feeling


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 9, 2010)

I was kinda worried about Alabama in the first quarter, but they really kicked butt! I have family in Alabama so that is who I was cheering for!


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 9, 2010)

I was really nervous too, texas is a great team.


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 9, 2010)

Texas is really good and they really held their own. I was sweating bullets at those 2 interceptions that the beginning of the game!


----------



## tara_hearts (Jan 12, 2010)

^tell me about it .. I was like come on McElroy....
What about when Gilbert threw an interception to Dareus when he was trying to do a shovel pass and Dareus hauled ass all the way up the field for a td. I was so stoked


----------

